# Reidi Seahorse Breeders



## mr.wilson (Dec 29, 2012)

Ripley's Aquarium is looking for baby seahorses to jumpstart their in-house breeding project. PM me if you can supply a batch of H. reidi babies for them.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Why H.reidi? H.erectus are a lot hardier and easier to raise.


----------



## mr.wilson (Dec 29, 2012)

It's Ripley's call, and they asked for Reidi. I have tried rearing Reidi and it's really tough. 

If anyone has other species available, I'm sure they will consider it.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Unfortunately I just got rid of the last of my breeding H.reidi.

If they're interested in H.erectus, next time I see my male holding I'll PM you, not sure when that could be though. Last time one of my males released was about 3 weeks ago. But since I've stopped rearing the fry, I didn't collect them and they just became fish timbits.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

He's ALIVE..... 

Love the fish TimBits comment.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think SUM had some young ones when I was there a few weeks ago. It may not be ideal for Ripley's but my guess would be they will be looking for a while otherwise. Zena certainly has enough experience so maybe they will want to wait?


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not raising fry anymore so technically I'm no longer a breeder. But I do keep a group of mixed sexes ando they do their own thing. I see holding males occasionally, and I can collect newborn fry if I put my mind to it and give them away.

SUM stocks H.erectus, he's been boycotting the Sri Lankan H.reidi.

Last time any H.reidi showed up was at Coral Reef Shop.


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

*crs has them*

crs has some


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Aquatic Kingdom is bringing seahorses in this week. give them a call. I was there last week and they had a couple of tanks set up for them. also they told me so.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Mr. Wilson IS Coral Reef Shop. We can bring them in ourselves, and we did. Ripley's already took 50 of them but they want smaller seahorses for their project. The problem is you can't really ship them when they are small hence the need for a local breeder.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Well if they have 50 now then it is only a matter of time for the males to start releasing broods of "babies". From my experience, once the mated pairs are ready they act like rabbits and get it on a few times a day.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

disman_ca said:


> Well if they have 50 now then it is only a matter of time for the males to start releasing broods of "babies". From my experience, once the mated pairs are ready they act like rabbits and get it on a few times a day.


doesn't mean that you can babies out  If it's that easy everybody and their cats are breeding them.

there are no local reidi breeders in Toronto I am aware of that are constantly producing enough to supply CRS / ripley  The only seahorse people are zena, brian, eve and ray


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

There's a VERY PREGNANT bright yellow reidi sitting in the tank at Dragon Aquarium labelled "not for sale". Someone go ask them about the upcoming fry! It's gonna be a HUGE brood


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

zenafish said:


> There's a VERY PREGNANT bright yellow reidi sitting in the tank at Dragon Aquarium labelled "not for sale". Someone go ask them about the upcoming fry! It's gonna be a HUGE brood


Knowing them, it's probably saved for lots of sales LoL


----------

